# water and mosquitos



## ChksontheRun (May 30, 2011)

We have a 50 gallon water trough that we put in last fall.  We have 2 yards for the goats, one for wether and buck, and the other for the girls.  They have one little place in common with a fence through the water and that is at the water trough.  This has worked really well.  We change the water every 3-4 days and that has worked really well for us.  So here is our new question.  Over the last few days we have noticed mosquito larvea floating in the water after the second day.  I am thinking about putting a few gold fish in the tank to help keep that under control.  Has anyone ever done this in their watering tough.  I know there are fish in fresh flowing water so it seems like this would be just fine.  Does anyone know if there is a problem with giving this a try.  Of course we would need to watch like a hawk for dead fish and get them out asap, but I am thinking the LGDs that drink out of the same tank might just eat them out of the tank if they are floating.   Any ideas or feedback would be welcomed.


----------



## Goatmasta (May 30, 2011)

Goldfish are fine you could also get a couple plecos (algae eaters) as well..   You can also get livestock safe mosquito rings that kill mosquito larvae.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 30, 2011)

I usually keep a few goldfish in my waterers. They can tolerate cold temperatures (as long as the water doesn't freeze solid, they can even live under ice) unlike most aquarium fish, and they will eat insect larvae, algae, and food the goats drop in the water. You just have to be sure the waterers don't get completely empty between fillings, obviously.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 8, 2011)

if you change the water every few days the mosquitoe larva will not have time to mature to adult stage.  Most need at least 7-10 days of "water time" to turn into adults.  That being said I put fish in  buckets of water to control mosquitoes at my barn.  Did you know that if an adult mosquito cannot find water they will lay eggs on the bare ground and "hope" for rain.  So I figure I will provide water and let the fish take care of any babies that hatch.


----------



## phoenixmama (Jun 9, 2011)

There are these thingys (technical term there) called Mosquito Dunks.  It's some sort of bacteria that will kill the larvae...but is totally harmless to your other critters.  They work pretty well.

Edited to add:  I think Goatmasta and I are talking about the same thing.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mosquito Dunks don't kill the larva.  They just keep them from maturing into adults.  That is what I was told at the place I bought mine.  They work for 30 days.  However that will definately give your fish time to eat them. Ha Ha


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jun 10, 2011)

I ended up putting 2 fish in the tank and it is working wonderfully.  No more larva in the tank, animals don't mind the fish, and everyone is happy.  The LGD's even enjoy standing by the tank and watching the fish swim.  So far, not sign of them wanting to eat the fish!!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 10, 2011)

But how do you clean out the water trough when there are fish in there?  I have to scrub mine out at bare minimum once a week, and I have to flush it out every day because the water gets so hot.


----------



## PJisaMom (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd be curious about this too... I'm perplexed on how exactly to use a stock tank when the goats are so picky about clean water and I'd likely be killing a ton of fish....

I need a Stock Tank 101 class...


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 10, 2011)

One of the theories being if you add algae eaters to your tank you don't have to clean it. They do it for you.


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 10, 2011)

My goats poop in their water tank thing :/


----------



## elevan (Jun 10, 2011)

Matthew3590 said:
			
		

> My goats poop in their water tank thing :/


I think the most effective way to avoid this is to raise the tank and give them a "step" so that they have to elevate the front half of their body to get a drink.  I only have to do this with the inside tank / buckets...the water containers throughout the field never get pooped in for some reason.  :/


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Matthew3590 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one near the trough where we feed is the one they poop in.  If its scattered throughout the pasture they don't.  I think they like to "play" in it.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 10, 2011)

One of the easiest ways(obviously not the cheapest) to keep mosquito larvae out of the water is to put a pump in the trough/bucket... even a small fish tank one should work fine... it will also help keep the water from freezing(moving water is warmer water) ;-) I might put a few of my guppies in our water bucket.... hmm....


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jun 13, 2011)

So my fish are working wonderfully.  We do change the water about every 4 days and get the fish in a pitcher when the tank is almost empty, then finish emptying.  When clean, just put the fish back in the clean tank.  They seem to do just fine with the water changes.  They were from our pond not a fish store so perhaps are used to water change issues more than the ones from the store.  Also, we use well water so not problem with chemicals.  The goats dont poop in the water because it is elevated about a foot above ground level so they have to step up to drink.  They do seem to drink less right before water changes so it is obvious that about every 4 days during the hot weather we have to change.  weekly or biweekly during winter was enough, and then, we mostly just topped off the tank.  I think I will move the fish back to the pond in the winter so the fish poop doesnt cause yucky water then.


----------

